# Combining npp with masteron



## Bfriedman1017 (Mar 6, 2014)

Anyone ever do this combo for cut with test? Was thinking 400 test prop 400 masteron prob and 350 npp maybe tbol? Lemme know I'm about 10 percent fb wanna recomp/cut


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## keith1569 (Mar 6, 2014)

I think that would be a sweet ass cycle. You main retain some water with the npp but it will come off when. U drop the npp


----------



## Bfriedman1017 (Mar 6, 2014)

Ya and the masteron would help. Also my diet is on point so water should be minimum. Should I add tbol? or just mast test npp?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaMaster (Mar 6, 2014)

This is one of my favorite go to stacks. I run my test lower than Mast and NPP. Mast binds to SHBG thus leaving more free test so I don't think I need to take as much. I don't experience water retention at all. I think the short ester of NPP keeps me bloat free. I feel like the Michelin man on Deca.


----------



## Bfriedman1017 (Mar 6, 2014)

So maybe 300 test 350 npp and 400 mast should I add tbol?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BIGBEN2011 (Mar 6, 2014)

i am running test,mast,tren and winny and some npp for joints so far so good i am all so running hgh which is causing bloat for me i would prob look better with out the hgh really.


----------



## DaMaster (Mar 6, 2014)

Bfriedman1017 said:


> So maybe 300 test 350 npp and 400 mast should I add tbol?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I even feel comfortable doing 1:2:2 - Test:Mast:NPP


----------



## jay_steel (Mar 6, 2014)

up mast to 800


----------



## Bfriedman1017 (Mar 6, 2014)

For real? Just worried about hair 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## spartan1 (Mar 6, 2014)

I am running this right now and like it. Slower gains but not much bloat either. Running 175 Test E 140 Mast E 100 NPP Mon & Thursday 2 iu's hgh ED. Almost out of NPP so when that happens I am going to Kick up the Test and Mast to see how that works and might even throw in some Var toward the end.


----------



## Bfriedman1017 (Mar 27, 2014)

Might up dose for npp 400 maybe 300 test 400 mast 550 npp might just not use tbol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StanG (Mar 27, 2014)

300/600/600 is nice. I like that (test/npp/mast)


----------



## Bfriedman1017 (Mar 27, 2014)

Gotta see how much I got gonna check tn but ya prob lower test dose a little just be shedded!!! Been bulking up all month and next month then time for cardio!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vassille (Mar 27, 2014)

Bfriedman1017 said:


> Anyone ever do this combo for cut with test? Was thinking 400 test prop 400 masteron prob and 350 npp maybe tbol? Lemme know I'm about 10 percent fb wanna recomp/cut
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Doing it now, good stack. I have low body fat though so water retension is low , I feel fuller with NPP good pumps nice slow solid recomp.I lost weight but I look bigger so im recomping ok. Play around with carbs and fats if you feel bloated, add a bit of cardio and drink water. You should be ok. 
Keep everything at 400mg each Inject EOD. No Tbol need it at this point imo
Another pointer, try not too go extremely heavy in the gym, concentrate on a bit more volume like 4 working sets less weight and stronger contractions. If you do it right you will get decent pumps and growth. And dont forget to eat bro very important...find your sweet spot 
Good luck


----------



## SoCalSwole (Mar 28, 2014)

Thats similar to what I am doing right now except I ran test prop at 300, NPP at 400, and tren A at 500 for 8 weeks now for the last 8 I subbed out the NPP for mast at 400 a week. When I dropped the NPP I did notice a pretty big drop in water retention. I did not have a lot but I do believe the NPP does hold some water on you nothing like its older brother Deca but it still does. I run the NPP to keep the joints happy I am 41 and have been banging away at the iron since I was about 28 so I need it. 

Like the earlier poster said mast bind to SHBG so you can actually get more bang for your buck. I did notice the night sweats and insomnia and heart burn increased when I added the mast so I know its working. So my 500 tren feels like 700. Might increase the mast up to 600 and see how that feels.


----------



## Bfriedman1017 (Mar 28, 2014)

Should I throw clen in?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bfriedman1017 (Mar 28, 2014)

Nm if anything maybe a ECA stack or just EC


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Disqualified (Mar 28, 2014)

I ran 700NPP/350MastP/350TestP & it was my favorite cycle to date.
Was taking in 5000 clean calories & had a sick body recomp going on. 
Only thing I would do differently is more Masteron, but it gives me acne on the back & delts real bad.

NPP at 100-150mg ED works like Tren without the sides, but my sex drive is far superior with Tren.


----------



## Bfriedman1017 (Mar 28, 2014)

ya i might run it at 600


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bfriedman1017 (Mar 28, 2014)

600 npp 400test 400 mast


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bigjim5 (Mar 28, 2014)

That's my favorite stack hands down. I run it with 50-100mg Proviron also. The combo of the mast and Proviron free up a lot of test and I don't really need an AI, minimal at best. Great for leaning out or adding lean bulk if you eat for it.


----------



## spartan1 (Mar 30, 2014)

Not a big fan of NPP seems like I have to do too much oil just to get to the mg's that I need to see results I would rather just do 300mg of regular deca split into 2 pins per wk at 150mg each in my opinion much more effective with similar results and more joint relief. I am working with Mast E Deca and Test E right now very vascular 3-D look from the deca and not holding much water at all. Then again I also think Mast is way better than Tren for recomp without all the shitty side effects you don't need unless your into that kind of stuff.


----------

